# SAMBA - Missing software on install...



## kjemison (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello,

Currently setting up a small office server for a customer and after installing and extracting the ports tree, I navigated to /usr/ports/net/samba36, issued the command - `make install clean`. The setup begins and starts to download all necessary files/programs that are necessary to run Samba. However, when it gets to the part to download: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org//pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/pkgconf-0.9.5.tar.bz2, it fails as it cannot find the file specified. I navigated to the above directory on my laptop and there is no such file within the directory. Was this removed by accident? Or?

The only way I know how to install this package is by the method stated above. Sure would like to have samba 36 installed soon.

Any help is appreciated. 
Thank you
Kell


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

My /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/Makefile shows the MASTER_SITES for this port's distfile to be:

```
root:/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf# cat Makefile
# $FreeBSD: head/devel/pkgconf/Makefile 348448 2014-03-17 08:33:19Z bapt $

PORTNAME=       pkgconf
PORTVERSION=    0.9.5
CATEGORIES=     devel
MASTER_SITES=   http://rabbit.dereferenced.org/~nenolod/distfiles/ \
                http://files.etoilebsd.net/pkgconf/
```
and in checking the devel/pkgconf  distfile is indeed on those sites. When was the last time you updated your ports tree? Suggest you update it and re-try the installation of net/samba36.


----------



## kjemison (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello and thank you for the reply. 

I have run the `portsnap update` command and it returns a message stating the ports collection is up to date. Is there another way to update the ports collection? Just an FYI: I built an identical server for another client about a week ago and had no problems installing the samba36 program.

Thank you
Kell


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

kjemison said:
			
		

> I have run the `portsnap update` command and it returns a message stating the ports collection is up to date. Is there another way to update the ports collection?


Running `portsnap update` will always tell you your ports tree is up to date if you don't run a `portsnap fetch` first. It's best to run `portsnap fetch update` as one command. Then you will know for sure your ports tree is up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

It looks like ftp://ftp.freebsd.org//pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles is a little dated. There's every version of pkgconf from 8.3 to 9.2 but nothing beyond that. File dates on the other files suggest it hasn't been updated since half way 2013.

Is there anything in make.conf that would force this site?


----------



## kjemison (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok... I seemed to have solved this problem... or, at least I think I did...

On my network  I use a firewall from pfsense. On my FreeBSD box I assigned one of my Internet providers DNS servers as opposed to the pfsense IP address of 192.168.2.1

Eventhough the FreeBSD server could go out and download other samba related files, it had trouble getting files from other locations on the net. 

I changed the default name server on the FreeBSD server to 192.168.2.1 and all is working as far as the downloads and installation of samba36. Not sure why this is...?... I figured that if the FreeBSD server could resolve names using the Internet providers DNS then why could it only resolve some of the names and not others? Why would using the pfsense local DNS of 192.168.2.1 solve the issue?

The only way I found this out was by attempting to ping from the FreeBSD server to one of the necessary samba ftp sites (ftp.freebsd.org/......)
Thank you for the replies and help! It is always appreciated!!!
 and it would time out with no response.
Sincerely,
Kell


----------

